# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اسکن عکس ثبت نام کنکور

## dr.eliot

سلام هر سال تو دفترچه کنکور اسکن عکس میزنه حداکثر پیکسل ۳۰۰ در۴۰۰ وحداقل ۲۰۰ در۳۰۰ وحجمش حداکثر ۷۰ کیلوبایت.الان من عکس دارم با پینت ویندوز پیکسلشو ۲۸۰ در ۳۷۰ بزنم درسته؟

----------


## 1401

> سلام هر سال تو دفترچه کنکور اسکن عکس میزنه حداکثر پیکسل ۳۰۰ در۴۰۰ وحداقل ۲۰۰ در۳۰۰ وحجمش حداکثر ۷۰ کیلوبایت.الان من عکس دارم با پینت ویندوز پیکسلشو ۲۸۰ در ۳۷۰ بزنم درسته؟


میخوای خیالت راحت باشه فقط تو فتوشاپ image size پیکسلو بذار ۳۰۰ در ۴۰۰

----------


## Grand_Master

عاقا عکس با عینک مشکلی نداره؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> عاقا عکس با عینک مشکلی نداره؟



طبق اطلاعیه ثبتنام کنکور 99 و سالیان قبل پوشاندن صورت به وسیله عینک ، شال و... مجاز نیست،



شرایط عکس : 

تمام رخ - بکگراند سفید  ( پرسنلی خودمون)
- خانوما با حجاب کامل اما گردی صورت مشخص باشد
فایل عکس باید فاقد هرگونه مشکل فیزیکی باشد  : تاخوردگی - منگنه - مهر و...
فرمت تصویر باید به صورت jpj باشد 
ارتفاع 400 درعرض 300 و حداکثر 300 کیلوبایت باشد

عکس روتوش شده نباشد

----------

